# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى مناسبات الاعضاء >  دعوة لحضور حفل خطبتي

## الوردة الاردنية

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



    بتشرف بإسمي وبإسم خطيبي وعائلتي بدعوتكم لحضور حفل خطبتي يوم الجمعة  الموافق لـ 12/10/2012وذلك في بيتنا الواقع في اربد - شارع البترا في تمام الساعة 6.30 الى 9.30 واحتمال تكون مفتوحة كونها بالبيت .

    ويشرفني حضوركم جميعاً الذي سيسعدني ..

----------


## &روان&

مبروووووووووووووك يا وردة والله انبسطلتك كتير 
تتهني يا رب

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

مبروكـ ورده ربي يهنيكـِ  ،،

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

الله يبارك فيكم حبايبي 
عقبالكم

----------


## دموع الغصون

مبارك " الوردة " عقبال الفرحه الكبرى 
الله يهنيكِ بحياتك يارب

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*الف مبروكـ الخطوبه . .
*

----------


## shams spring

*مبااااااارك يا وردة ... بالرفاه والبنين يا رب*

----------


## محمد العزام

الف مبروك الخطوبة 

نتشرف بالحضور

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

مبااااااااااااااااارك.... الله يهنيكي ويسعدك يااااااااااا رب

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

*همسات الشتاء تنبيء بخير،،،
سعيد هو أوكتوبر بهذا الخبر،،،
ونحن أسعد،،،
مباركٌ لك،،،
أتمنى لك السعادة سيدتي الوردة الاردنية،،،
يبدو أن الحصن مبعثُ خير وأخباره كلها خير،،،
ندعو الله لك بطول العمر والتوفيق والرضى،،،
انه القادر السميع المجيب،،،
.
وإلى شتاء آخر وأفراح أخرى ان شاءالله
مبارك*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

تسلمو جميعا والله يخليكم 
دموع .محمد العزام، شمس،معاذ ، حبيبتي والمطر،قلعتي ابدية 
جميعكم اخوتي واخواتي الاعزاء
عقبالكم جميعا

----------


## mylife079

الف الف الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووك ورده 

بالتوفيق يارب

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*الف الف الف الف الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك وردة ... وعقبال الفرحة الكبيرة ياااااااااااااااااا رب ...

وعقبال باقي شباب وصبايا المنتدى ...*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

الله يبارك بعمرك ماي لايف وهدوء 
اخجلتموني بزوئكم الحلو

----------


## (dodo)

بالحب والود والفرح نبارك لكم ونقول ألف مبروك الخطوبة يا وردة وان شاء الل تتهني يارب  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

> بالحب والود والفرح نبارك لكم ونقول ألف مبروك الخطوبة يا وردة وان شاء الل تتهني يارب



الله يبارك فيكي و يسلمو كتير دودو وعقبالك يا قلبي

----------


## اليتيم العماني

مبرول لك أيتها الوردة , لا نقول : قفصا , ولكن قصرا أنت ملكته , جمع الله بينكما بالخير .

----------

